# Norwegian: Belage seg/oss på



## Tech12

Jeg hørte akkurat på lokalnyhetene, og det ble uttalt: "Mange av oss må nok belage seg på å måke i morgen".

Er dette riktig, eller må det være "belage oss på"?


----------



## oskhen

Tech12 said:


> Jeg hørte akkurat på lokalnyhetene, og det ble uttalt: "Mange av oss må nok belage seg på å måke i morgen".
> 
> Er dette riktig, eller må det være "belage oss på"?



Au, den var kronglete. Men siden det er "mange av oss", må det vel logisk sett være "belage oss på"?

Det heter jo: "Vi må belage oss på..."


----------



## hanne

Jeg hælder til sig/seg, men er heller ikke fuldstændig overbevist.
"Mange af os" indebærer jo ikke nødvendigvis taleren selv, derfor synes jeg os(s) lyder forkert.


----------



## Magb

Ah, dette er en interessant greie. Strengt tatt skal jo "seg" bare brukes i tredje person, både entall og flertall:

1) Jeg må belage *meg*
2) Du må belage *deg*
3) Han/hun/osv. må belage *seg*
4) Vi må belage *oss*
5) Dere må belage *dere*
6) De må belage *seg*

Former som _*Jeg må belage seg_ og _*Dere må belage seg_ er selvsagt utenkelige, og det samme gjelder dessuten _*Vi må belage seg_.

Samtidig syns jeg Hanne har et poeng når hun nevner at det er en potensiell forskjell mellom inklusiv og eksklusiv _vi/oss_ her. For meg gir _Mange av oss må belage oss..._ klare indikasjoner på at taleren selv er en av de "mange", mens formen med _seg_ enten er nøytral i det henseendet, eller antyder at taleren _ikke_ er en av dem.

Jeg tror saken er at fraser som _mange av oss_, _flere av oss_, _noen av oss_, osv. syntaktisk sett burde være tredje person og dermed kreve _seg_, men på grunn av at ordet _oss_ er inni der så opplever man at det semantisk sett også kan være første person flertall. Dermed får vi to former som begge er akseptable (for meg, ihvertfall), og med en liten betydningsforskjell.

Fenomenet eksisterer forøvrig på engelsk også:
(1) Many of us will have to prepare ourselves...
(2) Many of us will have to prepare themselves...

...hvor (1) selvsagt er inklusiv, mens (2) er eksklusiv.


----------



## Tech12

Tusen takk for hjelpen! Dette gjorde meg en god del klokere.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Magb said:


> Ah, dette er en interessant greie. Strengt tatt skal jo "seg" bare brukes i tredje person, både entall og flertall:
> 
> 1) Jeg må belage *meg*
> 2) Du må belage *deg*
> 3) Han/hun/osv. må belage *seg*
> 4) Vi må belage *oss*
> 5) Dere må belage *dere*
> 6) De må belage *seg*
> 
> Former som _*Jeg må belage seg_ og _*Dere må belage seg_ er selvsagt utenkelige, og det samme gjelder dessuten _*Vi må belage seg_.
> 
> Samtidig syns jeg Hanne har et poeng når hun nevner at det er en potensiell forskjell mellom inklusiv og eksklusiv _vi/oss_ her. For meg gir _Mange av oss må belage oss..._ klare indikasjoner på at taleren selv er en av de "mange", mens formen med _seg_ enten er nøytral i det henseendet, eller antyder at taleren _ikke_ er en av dem.
> 
> Jeg tror saken er at fraser som _mange av oss_, _flere av oss_, _noen av oss_, osv. syntaktisk sett burde være tredje person og dermed kreve _seg_, men på grunn av at ordet _oss_ er inni der så opplever man at det semantisk sett også kan være første person flertall. Dermed får vi to former som begge er akseptable (for meg, ihvertfall), og med en liten betydningsforskjell.
> 
> Fenomenet eksisterer forøvrig på engelsk også:
> (1) Many of us will have to prepare ourselves...
> (2) Many of us will have to prepare themselves...
> 
> ...hvor (1) selvsagt er inklusiv, mens (2) er eksklusiv.


 Men, er det ikke slik, at reglene for bruk av 'seg' er begynt å gå i oppløsning i kjølvannet av at det har skjedd med bruken av det refleksive pronomenet 'sin/sitt'?


----------



## oskhen

Ben Jamin said:


> Men, er det ikke slik, at reglene for bruk av 'seg' er begynt å gå i oppløsning i kjølvannet av at det har skjedd med bruken av det refleksive pronomenet 'sin/sitt'?



Har det skjedd noe med 'sin/sitt'?


----------



## Ben Jamin

oskhen said:


> Har det skjedd noe med 'sin/sitt'?


 Jeg tror vi har allerede diskutert dette (Norwegian-bokmål: possessive pronouns), men ja, det har det: sin/sitt har mistet sin eksklusive funksjon som refleksiv pronomen og fått samme mening som hans/hennes i tillegg til beholdt opprinnelig betydning og till bruk i garpegenitiv.


----------



## basslop

Vi kan vel si at bruken har begynt å gå i oppløsning, men ikke reglene - ennå.


----------



## Tech12

Ben Jamin said:


> Men, er det ikke slik, at reglene for bruk av 'seg' er begynt å gå i oppløsning i kjølvannet av at det har skjedd med bruken av det refleksive pronomenet 'sin/sitt'?



Jeg må innrømme at jeg er blant dem som noen ganger synder når det gjelder sin/sitt (oftere muntlig enn skriftlig), men umiddelbart tror jeg ikke det samme gjelder for seg. Du har kanskje noen eksempler?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tech12 said:


> Jeg må innrømme at jeg er blant dem som noen ganger synder når det gjelder sin/sitt (oftere muntlig enn skriftlig), men umiddelbart tror jeg ikke det samme gjelder for seg. Du har kanskje noen eksempler?


 Jo, jeg har hørt det noen ganger, også på TV. Det begynte med med ablegøyer, at noen komikere begynte å imitere kebab norsk og bruke hilsenen "takk for seg". Dette begynte å spre seg, og nå har vi muligens nådd en ny fase hvor ablegøyer er gått over til "vanlig språk". Dette er bare en hypotese.


----------



## Magb

Ben Jamin said:


> Men, er det ikke slik, at reglene for bruk av 'seg' er begynt å gå i oppløsning i kjølvannet av at det har skjedd med bruken av det refleksive pronomenet 'sin/sitt'?



Det kan godt hende at reglene for bruk av _seg_ er i endring, men jeg tviler på at det er årsaken til fenomenet det er snakk om her. Jeg ser ikke bort ifra at den forvirringen du nevner (hvis den er så utbredt som du antyder, hvilket jeg tviler på) kan ha en effekt på hvilket pronomen folk velger, men den er ikke den underliggende årsaken. For å gjenta meg selv: i setninger som "Mange av oss må belage seg/oss på ..." er det egentlig bruken av _oss_ som er uforutsett, mens _seg_ er det forventet korrekte pronomenet. Dette fordi nomenfraser som _mange av oss_ syntaktisk sett er tredje person flertall. At det går an å si "Mange av oss må belage oss på..." innebærer en slags semantisk kontaminasjon som endrer den grammatiske personen til subjektet. Derfor vil jeg påstå at det er mer komplisert enn bare å si at "reglene for bruk av 'seg' er begynt å gå i oppløsning".


----------



## oskhen

Jeg sendte et spørsmål om dette til språkrådet og fikk følgende svar:



Begge deler kan forsvares, jf. dette utdraget fra boka _Godt språk i lærebøker_:

  Innholdet kan ”overstyre” grammatikken. I setningen _mange av oss gledet *seg *til Syses tale_ tilsier nok grammatikken *seg *(pronomenet viser til kjerneleddet *mange*), men det føles like naturlig å bruke *oss*, og vi bør godta begge løsninger.


----------

